

Texting While Driving More Dangerous than Drugs or Alcohol - DanielBMarkham
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=080918100933.qj8ms49l&show_article=1

======
DanielBMarkham
As startup developers, if we're developing technology, we're going to be
competing with other technology in the user's environment. I don't think the
politicians know what to do with all of these gadgets and such that are part
of our everyday lives.

As a pilot, I'm used to working in a highly complex and interruptive
envioronment. But even then, you have to forcefully prioritize those gadgets
and interactions that are vital and those that are not. And even then it's
just a stop-gap measure. For years, cockpit designers have been aware that
pilots can easily get lost in the gadgetry. I remember reading one story of a
small corporate jet, (I think a Lear) that took off on a beautiful clear sunny
day and flew directly into the side of a mountain -- the pilots were busy
programming the flight computers and weren't looking out the windows.

Not sure how this one is going to play out.

